# A colt and his buck



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Arneux gets lonely over in his pen by himself. Zion is nice enough to visit with him everyday. The rest of the horses think that Zion is nuts and they often tell him that he STINKS.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is entirely too cute!! 
Love the last picture! Haha!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

That is SO cute


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Awe! You could sell that to a magazine


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Too bad you can't let them be together in a pasture so your buck has a buddy.


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

They are adorable to watch together. 

Being together would be disastrous but Arneux's pen is right in the horse pasture, he gets visitors. With the does on the other side he has their company, just no one right in with him to play with anymore since I sold his brother. I am hoping to find a little dwarf buck to breed to our other doe. In the mean time, Zion has been babysitting him


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome pictures, they look like good buddies.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice horse, nice goat, nice pasture - and the pictures are great!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soo cute!!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Those are beautiful pictures. They look so happy and content with each other. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

What breed is that horse is he a Quarab? He is pretty as is your buck, they look like fast friends!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Too cute ! Love them !


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

That is so adorable I have a doeling that loves our turkeys she lays with them all the time lol


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aww how cute!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> What breed is that horse is he a Quarab? He is pretty as is your buck, they look like fast friends!


:laugh: not even close, he is a home-made Warmblood. Half Percheron, half Thoroughbred. Hes only 10 months old so hes awkward and growing yet. 

Thank-you for the compliments everyone, I am glad you enjoyed them!!!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

A fence can't separate too friends!!!! I learned that the hard way! When my ox decided he wanted to go back to the days he was a calf and hung out with the goats he had a special bond with one girl confetti and 2000 pounds later I have a broken fence and a yard full of goats haha he got back to his momma confetti tho!!!! It was so funny she treated him as a baby and he would respond! It's funny to see a 2000 pound cow get bossed around by a lamancha! Haha


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well his head looked arabish but the rest of him didn't at all so I was trying to figure out what he could be. Makes sense that he is mixture of things. He is pretty.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Aaaaaaawwwwww!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

That is they cutest thing ive seen today!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the last picture of the colt and buck. It is like they just realized you caught them. Both are beautiful animals. All colts go through an awkward stage, but I don't think he looks too awkward. He is cute as a button. I was at a barn one and saw an American Saddlebred/Clydesdale cross and it was a bit awkward but turned out amazing a year later.


----------



## NaNaGoat_ (Sep 13, 2013)

Awww very cute!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

DDFN - We are very excited to see how he matures, he seems to have gotten the right mix of each breed. I love the half drafts.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I used to ride a QH Draft cross  he was cool  but needed better training then he was getting... Here's a pic of us at a schooling show a few years back

*the picture is a little stretched for some odd reason.. Sorry..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute


----------

